# "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*


----------



## Berserkervmax (19. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die Grafikleistung eine 980TI für max. 300€

Und das Topmodell min. 3 mal so schnell !
Mit wenig Lärm !


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Fury Y mit 16 GB ja ne is klar wovon träumt ihr Nachts

Die Leistung 2er GTX 980 in einer Karte für 250 Euro mit 8 GB VRAM.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

das nvidia jeim titan x navhfolger das pcb freigibt...
mit der krasen limitirung ist das für mich und viele dich ich kenne der hauptgrund warum si nimand kauft den ich kenne...
und nen hardmod machen zu mässen, nur damit die eigentlich vorhandene performance unlocked wird seh ich nicht ein...

und nen schönen leistubgssschub im highend sektor (also der bereich der aktuelen fury bzw 980 bis titan x modele)... dann würde ich mich auch mal wider zum aufrüsten locken lassen


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Von der nächste Generation erwarte ich, dass

... ich mit einer einzelnen Grafikkarte ein 4K-Display mit hohen fpsin allen Spielen und (nicht sinnlos übertriebenen) Einstellungen fahren kann.
Witcher 3@ultra in 4K mit 60 fps auf dem High-End-Modell. Das wäre ne Ansage. Aktuell sinds mit zwei übertakteten GTX980 etwa 40 fps.

Oder anders gesagt bitte eine Titan P rausbringen die ab Werk die TitanX um 50+% weghaut. Dann überleg ichs mir^^


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Fury Y mit 16 GB ja ne is klar wovon träumt ihr Nachts



Wenn es nicht die nächste Gen ist, dann aber mit Sicherheit die übernächste.
AMD hat(bis auf die Geschichte mit der Fury) fast immer den VRAM erhöht.

HD4870 512MB/1GB
HD5870 1GB/2GB
HD6970 2GB
HD7970 3GB
R9 290X 4GB
R9 390X 8GB

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es sogar schon in der nächsten Gen die 16GB VRAM bei Gamingkarten geknackt werden. Nur halt in limitierter Anzahl(à la HD7970 6GB ).




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Oder anders gesagt bitte eine Titan P rausbringen die ab Werk die TitanX um 50+% weghaut. Dann überleg ichs mir^^



Am Prozess sollte es nicht scheitern, höchstens an der yield für so große Chips.



> TSMC's 16FF+ (FinFET Plus) technology can provide above 65 percent higher speed, around 2 times the density, or 70 percent less power than its 28HPM technology.


Nehmen wir eine GTX970 welche wohl im Schnitt 160Watt säuft und porten sie auf den 16nmFF+ Prozess. Sie würde knapp unter 50 Watt verbrauchen. Dazu noch ein HBM Speicherinterface, anstatt GDDR5 und wir wären wohl bei so ca. 40 Watt.

Glorious µATX Gaming is about to arrive!


----------



## Rolk (19. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Mal überlegen. Ich erwarte das es in der Mittelklasse wieder lohnenswert wird aufzurüsten und ich befürchte das es in der Highend-Klasse neue Rekordpreise jenseits von gut und böse geben wird.


----------



## Erok (19. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich wünsche mir vor allem, daß diese künstliche Preistreiberei durch "Absolut High End a la Titanen und Fury X" wieder aufhört.

So wird dem Kunden seit erscheinen der ersten Titan-Serie nochmals deutlich mehr Geld aus der Tasche gezogen, und die Preise der Karten darunter, automatisch auch  teurer gehalten, als es sein müsste.

Aber solange es Menschen gibt, die bereit sind, diese Preise auf den Tisch zu legen, werden NVIDIA und AMD auch Wege finden, künftig noch mehr Geld aus den Kunden heraus zu quetschen......

Die GTX 970 war so etwas wie ein Lichtblick, was Preis/Leistung betraf, der in die richtige Richtung deutete. Doch dann warf man die GTX Titan X auf den Markt zu einem echt unverschämt hohen Preis. 

Keine Ahnung wohin das noch  führen soll in Zukunft 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Spinal (19. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich denke, die Grafikkartenhersteller werden weniger auf das maximal mögliche, als auf das wirtschaftlich geschickteste setzen. Vermutlich werden neue Karten max. 60% schneller als die jetzigen, auch wenn sie schneller sein könnten. Ich denke, da wird dann eher (wieder) der maximale Energiebedarf eingegrenzt um die karten nicht "zu schnell" werden zu lassen.
Daher bin ich eher auf die Ram Bestückung gespannt 



> einen ordentlichen, überfälligen Speed-Bump.



Sind Speed bumps nicht diese Dinger auf Straßen, die Autos ausbremsen sollen? 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Erok schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir vor allem, daß diese künstliche Preistreiberei durch "Absolut High End a la Titanen und Fury X" wieder aufhört.



Wieso, das ist doch nichts neues. 

Ne 8800Ultra kostete 2007 auch 700-800€ was abzüglich der geldentwertung heute auch rund 1000 wären.
Ne Geforce2 Ultra kostete vor 15 Jahren 1000 Mark, was vom reinen Geldwert her wieder im gleichen Bereich liegt heute.

Heute ist vielleicht der allgemeine Hype darum größer aber es ist seit dem aufkommen von 3D-Grafikkarten nix neues dass das High-End Modell irgendwo in dem Preisbereich liegt.



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Grafikkartenhersteller werden  weniger auf das maximal mögliche, als auf das wirtschaftlich  geschickteste setzen.




Das war ebenfalls noch nie anders.
Es ist technisch kein Problem eine Titan2X zu bauen die nen 1000 mm^2 großen Chip hat und die aktuelle wegfegt. Nur wäre die Ausbeute so schlecht dass man sie für gefühlt 8000€ verkaufen müsste was zusätzlich zum Aufwand eines neuen noch größeren Chips wirtschaftlicher selbstmord wäre (obwohl es sicher NVidianer gibt die so ne Karte selbst für 15K kaufen würden).


----------



## yojinboFFX (19. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Von der nächsten Generation erwarte ich,das vorher überlegt wird,was auf der Verpackung angepriesen wird.Vielleicht auch mal das ein oder andere Fettnäpfchen auslassen und den Kunden als König sehen.
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (19. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

*"Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..."
**...mindestens doppelte Effizienz in einer durchschnittlichen Situation und dazu auch noch viel besseres "Bremsverhalten", also enorm durchschlagkräftige Auto-FPS-Limiter bei Anschluss eines VRR- (GSYNC-FreeSync) Displays!
Daraus resultierend natürlich auch doppelte Performance im Notebookbereich oder sogar noch mehr, wenn sich Nvidia mal wieder erbarmt und dort zu den Topmodellpreisen auch Top-Chips verkauft! Ach, und der kleiner Formfaktor dank HBM bringt hoffentlich abermals bessere Notebookdesigns! *


----------



## P2063 (19. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

single GPU die Star Citizen in UHD mit über 40fps packt und ich wäre glücklich.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (19. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Das ich meine 290 nach 3 Jahren andlich mal ablösen kann. Und das für maximal 400€. 

Highend Karten gab es auch früher, aber nicht in jeder Generation gleich 2-3 Stück.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

... bis 500€ 15-17cm lange Grafikkarten mit möglichst hoher Leistung bei max. 180W Leistungsaufnahme. Die R9 Nano darf nicht die einzige Karte dieser Art bleiben.


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Erok schrieb:


> Doch dann warf man die GTX Titan X auf den Markt zu einem echt unverschämt hohen Preis.
> 
> Keine Ahnung wohin das noch  führen soll in Zukunft
> 
> Greetz Erok



Sie war nicht teuerer als ihre Vorgängerin. Der schwache Euro hat bei uns nur zu diesen Fantasiepreisen geführt.

Titan bei Release 999 US$ + Mehrwertsteuer
Titan X bei Release 999 US$ + Mehrwertsteuer


bei ihren kleineren Schwestern ist sogar ein "Preisverfall" zu beobachten:

780 ti bei Release 699 US$ + Mehrwertsteuer
980 ti bei Release 649 US$ + Mehrwertsteuer

Und bei den "Midrangechip, der als HighEnd verkauft wurden":

GTX 680: 499 US$ + Mehrwertsteuer
GTX 980: 549 US$ + Mehrwertsteuer

Hier mussten 50 US$ mehr bezahlt werden.

Anders bei den "Preis-/Leistungskarten":

GTX670: 399 US$ + Mehrwertsteuer
GTX970: 329 US$ + Mehrwertsteuer

Hier hat es einen krassen Preisnachlass von 70 US$ gegeben.


Aber nun zu den Unschuldslämmern von AMD:

7970 <- Direkter Konkurent zur GTX680 wurde mit 549 US$ + Mehrwertsteuer aufgerufen. Locker mal 50 US$ über der Konkurenz.
7950 <- Direkter Konkurent zur GTX670 wurde mit 449 US$ + Mehrwertsteuer aufgerufen. Locker mal 100 US$ über der Konkurenz.

Bei der nächsten Generation hat man sich auch nicht Lumpen lassen:

290X: 549 US$ + Mehrwertsteuer was von der GTX980 mit dem selben Preis gekonntert wurde.

290: 399 US$ + Mehrwertsteuer was von der GTX970 mit mit nur 329 US$ + Mehrwertsteuer gekontert wurde-

Wenn man sich nur mal die Releasepreise anschaut, dann ist AMD keinesfalls günstiger als nVidia, sondern auf gleichem Niveau.
Außerdem ist weiterhin zu beobachten, dass sich die Karten seit der GTX680 auf ähnlichen Niveau in ihrer jeweiligen Prozessorklasse bewegen.

Also nix: "Es wird alles teuerer" oder "nVidia nimmt ihre Kunden aus, während AMD ja die goldenen Ritter sind". AMD würde auch gerne (wie man an den Releasepreisen sieht), nur der Markt belehrt sie regelmäßig eines besseren.
Wenn AMD es sich "wagt" für eine komplette Neuentwicklung ihrer TOP-Karte 649 US$ zu verlangen, dann wird hier gleich rumgemault und Preisnachbesserung verlangt ... Also mich würde es nicht wundern, dass AMD aufgrund ihrer "Treuen Fans" pleite gehen, denn die tragen bei jedem Release mehr dazu bei.
Meint ihr allen ernstes, dass AMD so "gut" darstehen würden, wenn sie einen angemessenen Preis für ihre Ware bekommen würden?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Fury Y mit 16 GB ja ne is klar wovon träumt ihr Nachts



Da sowohl die Hynix in der zweiten Generation als auch Samsung in Zukunft HBM mit bis zu 8× 2 GiB anbieten wollen, wäre das technisch kein Problem. AMD könnte Fiji sogar mit 32 GiB Speicher bestücken, wenn der Markt das bezahlt.
In Anbetracht der fehlenden Bandbreitenlimitierung bei anderen GPUs hoffe ich aber eher auf bezahlbare Lösungen mit zwei, maximal drei DRAM-Stapeln zu je 4 GiB.




Spinal schrieb:


> Sind Speed bumps nicht diese Dinger auf Straßen, die Autos ausbremsen sollen?
> 
> bye
> Spinal



"Objekte, die Speed-Fanatiker aufrütteln" – passt schon


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

nun gut aber ich erwarte nicht das in nächster Zeit oder auch in 2 Jahren ein Spiel mehr als 8 GB VRAM brauchen wird ... solange die meisten Spiele auch für Konsole kommen und es dort nicht Leistungsstärkere Konsolen gibt und das glaube ich nicht die X-Box One und PS4 werden wohl noch eine weile bleiben und die Entwicklung der PC Spiele bremsen.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Da sowohl die Hynix in der zweiten Generation als auch Samsung in Zukunft HBM mit bis zu 8× 2 GiB anbieten wollen, wäre das technisch kein Problem. AMD könnte Fiji sogar mit 32 GiB Speicher bestücken, wenn der Markt das bezahlt.
> In Anbetracht der fehlenden Bandbreitenlimitierung bei anderen GPUs hoffe ich aber eher auf bezahlbare Lösungen mit zwei, maximal drei DRAM-Stapeln zu je 4 GiB.



Der Markt scheint ja alles zu bezahlen, sieht man ja gut an der Titan X.
2000€ für eine Grafikkarte? Da wird es sich einige Käufer geben.
Ob sich das für den Hersteller rentiert, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber hier gilt ausprobieren.


----------



## BikeRider (21. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich erwarte, dass sowohl Free-Sync, als auch G-Sync mit einer Karte unterstützt werden.
So muss sich kein User Gedanken machen, welche Grafikkarte zu welchen Monitor.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

nvidia gtx 1080 24gb


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



VanBudd schrieb:


> nvidia gtx 1080 24gb



Ich denke nicht, dass das nächste Oberklassemodell, wie auch immer das heißen wird, mehr als 8 GiB HBM-Speicher tragen wird. Die "Titan Y" könnte aber mit 16 GiB kommen. Alles Weitere wäre wohl ziemlich aufwendig – und sinnlos für Spieler sowieso.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Noxxphox (26. September 2015)

*AW: "Von der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation erwarte ich mir ..." Das meinen die Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

naja 8gb vram als hbm sind dich schon was  denke auch eher das di nachfolge gen der komenden gen mit mer speicher als 8gb hbm aufwartet...
aber wir werden sehen^^


----------

